# Hybrid BMW 1-series spied



## delmarco (Jan 2, 2009)

That looks photoshopped in "HYBRID TEST VEHICLE".

But this is what the 1 Series should've been introduced as in the USA market to begin with.


I never got the point of a 128i or 135i that cost nearly as much as the 3 series and got no better MPG than those bigger cars (A 2010 528i has better MPGs stats on the window sticker than a 135i gets)
Albeit the 1 was introduced in 2008 to be the new image of "2-door sporty" that was pretty much short lived with the advent of the 2009 Z4 and the already better selling, ever popular 3 series coupes and convertible.

Had the 1 series been introduced like it's European counterpart (Economical/Gas friendly car), and it came to the USA refreshes and advanced as Hybrid, Diesel and 4 cylinder engine versions and competed with the likes of the Prius, Corolla and Insight in the growing new and obvious market of Hybrid/Gas friendly Automobiles then the 2008-2009 year would have been better for BMW. Making an "Economical" sized and "Economical looking" in appearance car get SUV like MPGs with a price tag that can buy you two Toyota Prius' in these economical and environmentally aware times is almost begging for bankruptcy and a preemptive government bailout.

Most of automobile sales shifted from SUVs (see under the super successful Cash-For-Clunkers program), Expensive Big Body Sedans (see under GM) and Sports Coupes and moved towards the new age Hybrids, Smart Cars, Mini Coopers, and other Gas Friendly Sedans. So what does BMW do in light of this obvious shift in paradigm? BMW introduces a "Sporty "1 series that gets 18/26 MPG, gives us a Sports Coupe-SUV in the virtually useless and unmarketable X6, introduces it's 4th and very much not-needed SUV in the baby sized X1, beefs up the Z4 and advances the M3 like it never done before during the evolutionary history of the M3 by pretty much only dropping a bigger guzzler engine under the hood and it weight in computer chips and wizardry, And introduces a new ultra pricey 7 Series that lacks any Hybrid versions (whiles Lexus and Mercedes have these for their own flagship sedans). At least BMW copied the massaging seats from Mercedes and Lexus, but if we don't copy the habits of what is becoming the new standard of a greener auto industry then BMW will end up like the Jaguars, Range Rovers, GMs and Porches of yesteryear.


----------



## Expectator (Dec 9, 2009)

There there Delmarco, let's not get apocalyptic!


----------



## mujjuman (Feb 2, 2009)

IMO the 1 series should have been the next 3 series after the E46.... with the E92 front end


----------

